# Dnp Log 10 days in



## Cali96 (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok so to get everyone up to date:
-3rd dnp cycle
-1st was 10 days in July before breaking out in rash requiring prednisone. Used Dinitro's dnp. 200 for 4 days then 400 for 6. Lost around 13 lbs
-2nd cycle from july to august. Ran benadryl more and 3g quercetin to keep histamine from granulating. Had a HORRIBLE diet. In the 17 days I gained 4 lbs. Ate at my 2200 cals for maybe 3 days, had 10000 cals all tracked about 5-7 times and was +2.5k the other days. Idiotic of me no doubt about that
-from 9/7 until 11-27 i am in the midst of first ever cycle. 500 mg test c a week weeks 1-12 40 mg dbol weeks 1-6. Put on some awesome size and strength is crazy. Last 3 weeks i cut cals from 3800 to 2700 and decided I'd run dnp for 21 days at 200mg while still on test to lose no muscle and pure fat since my stomach put on some fat. Currently on 10th day of cycle 11th week of test. 
- in 10 days I have had 9 days with a perfect diet and 1 day I ate 5000 cals and went off. Not bad considering previous experience
-down from 233 to 221.4lbs so far
-only cheat day will be thanksgiving. Call me dumb, shit on me, i dont care I love the holidays and am going to kill thanksgiving. I will hit the gym that day and for just that day take a 2nd dnp pill the night before to help a bit with the excess cals
-after that I'll be on 3 more days so should get all that excess water and shit out of me

Sorry for how long that was. I will post before and after pics 4 days and 7 days after discontinuing dnp. Let me know if you have any questons or what not for those considering cycles or questions about days 1-9 (sides, workouts, supplementation...etc)


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't pop an extra pill for thanksgiving. Stuffing your suck hole to the brim for one day isn't gonna set you back much, you'll shit most of it out anyway.


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 16, 2016)

True as that may be, thanksgiving is at my place so I can be in my own comfortable domain and I'd still like to minimize as much fat gain as possible so that extra pills additional 11-15% metabolism bump would be great


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 16, 2016)

Dinitros DNP doesn't come in 200mg caps. It's 250mgs and always has been. Did you buy straight from the source or a middle man? It sounds like its working tho. Stop wasting the DNP just cause you have eaten poorly or plan to. Not a good idea. Save it for when you become more dedicated thru diet and it will work that much better.


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 16, 2016)

Straight from him. Just called 200 since its 187.5 mg crystal but yes they are 250mg caps sorry. So used to calling them by how much is dnp so i did the math before hand. Caused extra confusion


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 16, 2016)

Here is my opinion, which on the totem of life is somewhere below whale shit. For me, 500mg is about the cutoff to where i can controll my hunger. Once i go up to 750 or a G, i ****ing eat everything in sight. And thats on a metric shit ton of EC... That being said, if you are anything like me, taking an extra cap may work against you. If you take an extra cap and get that bump in metabolism you may just out eat what extra you burned AND your going to be that much more uncomfortable on an extra cap.


Just something to think about. 

I started my winter DNP right after Halloween and had to explain to my 9 year old where all his candy went. The dog ate it of course.


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 16, 2016)

Lol'd at the opening line. I know this shows I have no control over eating but i track my holiday eating scale and all. Ate a little over 10.5k cals last thanksgving and this one is the same food, pies, everything. So knowing I'' eating that much i dont think another cap will add more. Besides sweating buckets it seems like a positive


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 16, 2016)

Cali96 said:


> Straight from him. Just called 200 since its 187.5 mg crystal but yes they are 250mg caps sorry. So used to calling them by how much is dnp so i did the math before hand. Caused extra confusion



That's not correct. This is straight from Dinitro himself. Same as it always has been. 250mgs of crystal DNP

ABOUT THE CAPSULES:

The capsules I make are 250mg of AWESOME lab-grade crystal, not industrial powder. My product is quite strong. Added to this 250mg of DNP is a combination of antioxidants and fat-burning compounds (Most other sellers use corn starch filler). To make it clear: the DNP crystal totals 250mg, PLUS the blended compound.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 16, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> That's not correct. This is straight from Dinitro himself. Same as it always has been. 250mgs of crystal DNP
> 
> ABOUT THE CAPSULES:
> 
> The capsules I make are 250mg of AWESOME lab-grade crystal, not industrial powder. My product is quite strong. Added to this 250mg of DNP is a combination of antioxidants and fat-burning compounds (Most other sellers use corn starch filler). To make it clear: the DNP crystal totals 250mg, PLUS the blended compound.



250mg of crystal and 250mg of DNP are not the same thing man. 
Crystal contains around 25% sodium per gram so, assuming its fully dried, your looking at a best case scenario of 200mg DNP (if its moist then this can go down quite a bit).


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 16, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 250mg of crystal and 250mg of DNP are not the same thing man.
> Crystal contains around 25% sodium per gram so, assuming its fully dried, your looking at a best case scenario of 200mg DNP (if its moist then this can go down quite a bit).


WTF?? He even says 250mgs of DNP. Then he says 250mgs of crystal DNP. I guess it could be taken either way but I'm sure you're right about the sodium. Apologies to the OP. He already knew lol.


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 16, 2016)

No worries. In fact, Maintenance Man, if thats a quote from the email he send out then he is infact saying 250 mg crystal dnp which does make it sound like he's saying 250 after the whole 25% thing. But I've always gone with 187.5mg per cap


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 17, 2016)

Day 10: diet was perfect, leg day was tough but still hit it full force. In one of my classes I randomly become hot and had sweat dripping down my back so that wasn't fun. Scale said I was 222.6 this morning but I'm not worried I know I still lost fat probably a fluctuation. Will keep everyone updated


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry I missed posting. Been a little busy with exams. So saturday was day 13. Between days 10-now it seems my body decided to start holding some water. Havent changed diet still drinking 2 galloons of water a day making sure electrolytes are replenished etc. scale as of today sunday morning was 223.4lb. Now i expect to drop a decent amount of water ~7 days after discontinuing use.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 20, 2016)

After I did my first cycle I thought I was gonna lose some water since I was drinking easily over a gallon a day but maybe lost 1 or 2 pounds of water..not everyone retains a shit load of water. Your flushing a lot of water through your body, is probably say your not holding on to a lot of it. But whatever let's see


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 20, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> After I did my first cycle I thought I was gonna lose some water since I was drinking easily over a gallon a day but maybe lost 1 or 2 pounds of water..not everyone retains a shit load of water. Your flushing a lot of water through your body, is probably say your not holding on to a lot of it. But whatever let's see



Completely agree. First cycle lost a lb after a week off. I dont seem to hold water on dnp. Hoping thats different this time since scale went up randomly mid cycle. For your first cycle, even though you didnt hold water was there still a dramatic difference look wise after a week?


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 20, 2016)

My first week was the slowest. After the first week I started seeing much better difference. My diet was really good and I trained as hard as I could as well. I took only 250mg a day for 24 days.lost 25 pounds.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 20, 2016)

I did notice though that your first cycle is the most effective one by far. I can take 250mg now daily with barely and side effects . But the fat loss slows down dramatically


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 21, 2016)

I've read alot about how fat loss is best the first time. by first week I meant your week off dnp. Did you look the same compared to on since you werent holding water just less flat? Or even without holding water did you look even slimmer a week after vs the last day of dnp?


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh ok. I didn't understand the question correctly. As in fat loss I looked the same. Those 24 days I was so depleted and flat looking. It was hard even seeing myself and continuing. But I knew once I would get off, fix my diet right and start going hard again I would get back my fullness. (Tren also helped a lot haha). 
Honestly though I think it took me a little more than a week to fill out. I was scared to go too high in carbs. I went up in calories slowly. Maybe at 2 weeks is when I looked a lot better. I went on a blast with test at 700 and tren at 400 (then upped to 600). And bam. Completely different person. 
Also let me put this out there. I did the dnp because while my girl was pregnant we both stopped going to the gym, I was working over 60 hours a week and didn't have time plus we had small complications with the pregnancy. And I started eating at her pace. Pizza and ice cream, shakes, fast food. I lost a lot of muscle and gained plenty of fat. I look like I was before my girl got pregnanct but leaner . I was never this lean before.
Sorry for the long post. One thing leads to another and I'm writing a story lol


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 21, 2016)

Day 14(sunday): alright guys everything was going good until my family took me out for a surprise dinner for my birthday. Got a 9oz steak still trying to follow my diet bit the cravings took me over when we got back home and they put a cake in front of me...overindulged a bit (3 slices) and am now 225.4 this morning. Back on track today


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 21, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Oh ok. I didn't understand the question correctly. As in fat loss I looked the same. Those 24 days I was so depleted and flat looking. It was hard even seeing myself and continuing. But I knew once I would get off, fix my diet right and start going hard again I would get back my fullness. (Tren also helped a lot haha).
> Honestly though I think it took me a little more than a week to fill out. I was scared to go too high in carbs. I went up in calories slowly. Maybe at 2 weeks is when I looked a lot better. I went on a blast with test at 700 and tren at 400 (then upped to 600). And bam. Completely different person.
> Also let me put this out there. I did the dnp because while my girl was pregnant we both stopped going to the gym, I was working over 60 hours a week and didn't have time plus we had small complications with the pregnancy. And I started eating at her pace. Pizza and ice cream, shakes, fast food. I lost a lot of muscle and gained plenty of fat. I look like I was before my girl got pregnanct but leaner . I was never this lean before.
> Sorry for the long post. One thing leads to another and I'm writing a story lol


Thanks alot man answered my question exactly haha.


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 22, 2016)

Day 15: nothing new. I know this log seems boring but nothing has changed. Sides are stil minimal carb cravings are there but not overwhelming so I dont have much to say. Just to clarify day 15 is monday and I am writing it right now tuesday morning. So the weight (222lbs today) is from the morning after I log about if that makes sense


----------



## Cali96 (Nov 23, 2016)

Day 16: diet was good once again. Weighed in at 222 lbs for second straight day


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 24, 2016)

Completely normal to not see a different in the scale. I used to get mad when I was at a second day at the same weight but then the third day would go down more than a pound.


----------

